# Introduction



## Bababooey (Jul 13, 2018)

I’m happy to be a part of the site. Thought this would be a good site to perhaps get a little insight on marriage and building a stronger one. I think it’s nice to get advice from those who have more experience


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bababooey said:


> I’m happy to be a part of the site. Thought this would be a good site to perhaps get a little insight on marriage and building a stronger one. I think it’s nice to get advice from those who have more experience


Abandon hope all ye who enter here!
I’m joking.
Maybe.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Bababooey said:


> I’m happy to be a part of the site. Thought this would be a good site to perhaps get a little insight on marriage and building a stronger one. I think it’s nice to get advice from those who have more experience


----------

